# Texas Childrens Hospital Benefit Tournament



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

May 22 is your chance to have fun and possibly save a life...

trout tournament
2010
Benefiting Texas Children's Hospital
Saturday, May 22, 2010
Top Water Grill in San Leon, TX
$25 per Person
$10 Big Trout
Children 12 & under fish free w/ paid adult
2 Fish per person
Live Bait & Artificial
Pier, Bank, Wade, Boat, Kayak - Fish anywhere in Galveston
Launch anywhere in Galveston
Start fishing at Safe Light - Weigh in @ 3:00pm
Donated Prizes will be raffled off - all Moneys go to TCH
Prize for 1st Place Adult, Big Trout, and Children
For Info:
go to 2coolfishing.com or contact
Kenny Thompson @ 713-261-0448 5am - 5pm
Make Checks and/or Money Orders payable to
The Texas Children's Hospital
Mail to: Kenny Thompson
13010 Willow View Ct
Houston, TX 77070
Donations Include: Guide trips, rods, reels, po-pole, shirts, fishing DVDs, corkys, reel cleaning, fish cleaning/fillet stations, elec fillet knives, stinky pants stringers, etc&#8230;

Format wouldn't copy & paste...but here's the info...

Don't forget there will be a prize for the largest entry fee donation too! Hit up people you know for contributions!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

here it is.thanks.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

also topwater grill will be frying up the fish with fries for us.


----------

